# Thumbs up for West Houston Archery



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Last week when Viking was closed due to their fire, I went to West Houston with my son. I gave him my new Mission Venture for his birthday and it needed to be set up and re camed for draw length. Well those guys are great. They put a new 28" cam on it, installed a new peep, a new sight and cut him some arrows and got him shooting. The service was excellent and the way he handled the customers is outstanding as well. I will go back and do more business with those folks.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Guess I should have looked before I started a new thread about west Houston archery. Great folks for sure!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Goes to show you that we at least have another great choice in Archery Pro Shops and someone else agrees.


----------

